# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  МиГ-31Б, Yufei Mao, Китай

## Д.Срибный

Тип: МиГ-31Б
   Масштаб: 1:72
   Производство: Звезда, Россия
   Дата публикации: 11.12.2008
   Автор: Yufei Mao, Китай

Галерея

----------


## Евгений-de

Неплохо  выгледит  !

----------


## AndyK

Очень симпотно!!!
Только с вазерингом перебор явный (если сравнить с фото прототипа)! Да и расшивка ... как на чертеже

Стремяночки то по левому борту должны стоять :-)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Согласен. Модель сделана очень здорово, шасси отлично деталировано. Смотрится модель замечательно. Звездочки слегка вытерты - как на протитипе.
Но с выделением расшивки явный перебор... мне кажется, надо было бы сделать ее чуть потемнее цвета окраски, не выделаются так сильно панели на МиГах.
В любом случае - автору респект за отличную модель!

----------


## AC

Меня интересует эмблема, нанесенная "во время визита в другой полк".
На ней надпись: "ГВАРДЕЙСКАЯ АВИАЦИОННАЯ ЭСКАДРИЛЬЯ ИМ. СЕМЕНЦОВА М.И.".
В каком полку все-таки эта самая эскадрилья?  :Confused:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Насколько я понимаю, это эмблема 2-й эскадрильи 712 полка. В списки этой эскадрильи навечно зачислен Герой Советского Союза М.И.Семенцов.

----------


## AC

> Насколько я понимаю, это эмблема 2-й эскадрильи 712 полка. В списки этой эскадрильи навечно зачислен Герой Советского Союза М.И.Семенцов.


Хм-м-м... А почему ж тогда "...*эмблема с лисой на носу была нанесена в 2002 г., во время визита в другой полк*..."?  :Confused:

----------


## николай-78

если фото то это 31Б,
если модель то это Миг-31ДЗ или можно натянуть как 31БС доработанный из ДЗ, с неполностью выполнеными регламентами по ПАРОЛЮ из-за каких-то причин. Вывод это не модель  самолета изображенного на фото.
Я уже устал определяться с косяками на тему 31-Х, или просто читать не учили.

----------


## николай-78

а вообще для моделиста из китая модель сделана на очень хорошо/даже перескоп сделан/,
но нужно иметь в виду что все стекла имеют неправильный оттенок:
стекла кабины пилотов-желтые,стекла ТП и Р-60М-белые не позрачные с розовым оттенком. Да и в передней кабине к содалению на серийных машинах зеркал нет, вот и вози с собой зеркало для осмотра зпс или подтверждения пожара-и это не шутка.

----------

